

Roman Verostko, the grandfather of computer art - justinph
http://www.startribune.com/entertainment/262452601.html

======
juliendorra
If you are interested in the long history of computer art, check the work of
Manfred Mohr and Vera Molnar: they both started around the mid 60s, using
science computers and plotters. Nice pictures here:
[http://dam.org/artists/phase-one/vera-molnar/artworks-
bodies...](http://dam.org/artists/phase-one/vera-molnar/artworks-bodies-of-
work/works-from-the-1960s-70s)

------
JoeAltmaier
Heck, I've been doing computer art longer than this guy. In 76 we had a
graphics display with a printer at the UofIowa; we made all sorts of
interesting spirograph-style plots.

~~~
aw3c2
In "art culture" only those who succeed commercially are artists.

~~~
goldfeld
I think that's a bit of a strawman--though I agree with your sentiment--
because to be a "grandfather" of something assumes you've had an influence on
the next generations. And in this case, yes, you gotta stand out (not
necessarily commercially, as many works of art, records etc were a flop but
highly influential in the decades after.)

------
ff10
Verostko is represented by DAM Gallery in Berlin. I had the pleasure to see
some of his works in real life in the exhibition Frieder Nake a & Friends at
the same place. If you're in Berlin, check out the gallery. Right now Vera
Molnar is exhibited. (Disclaimer: I am not affiliated with the gallery.)

------
stuffnstuff
Ben F. Laposky was doing electronic art with oscilloscopes and electric
circuits back in 1953. Some have commented he was the first computer artist,
but not sure if his equipment would classify as a computer:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_F._Laposky](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ben_F._Laposky)

